# john deere or simplicity snow blower



## snowmanin (Sep 29, 2011)

i want a single stage i dont want a toro because there engines are made in china.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Get over it, the Toro is the best.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Find an older Toro. I have two. One of them I found in a neighbors trash, and took $70 to have fixed. Works great. The other I bought at an auction for $30. Needs a little carb work. I will probably have $150 in the pair once I get them both fixed up. 

kevlars


----------

